# Here she is



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Finally got some pics on my computer of my baby girl.


First one is her in my moms fox vest. Second is just me holding her.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

very pretty girl.congrat's to you and mom


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations. Enjoy all the great times ahead of you.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats Dave!!!!! 

I have a few years before I need to worry about a little one like that!!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I see you are starting her off right by wrapping her in fox and having her stare at the words "Michigan Trapper" on your chest. 

Congrats on a beautiful baby.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats Dave. She must get her good looks from her mommy!! Just poking fun at ya. Congrats man you must be so proud!!!!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Well, well. Congratulations Dave.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Big congrats to you Dave.


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Congratulations Dave, what a little cutie!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations Dave. You have one sweet little girl there..Mine is 22, and is still my little girl.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats Dave !!!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Congrats Dave, so when you selling your trapping stuff? Just kidding, congrats again.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Beautiful, Dave! She looks like a sweetheart. Btw, I've got that camera for you to borrow ready and waiting for you anytime you want to pick it up. It'll make it easier to get some more pictures of your little sweetie on your computer. Just give me a call or drop me PM.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the newborn girl Dave!!
Won't be long and she will be up and mobile.:help:


----------



## adc_69_2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

con grats Dave on the little cuetie


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

No pics of the set you caught her in LOL congrats beautiful little angel there enjoy every moment 

Ganzer


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

congrats Dave,

She is a beauty. How is Mom holding up?

Mike


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

You have a beautiful little one, Congrats.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Guys!!!!

No good pics of Mom yet. She has an attitude like me and can sleep through anything. Good thing she came out with her moms good looks. LOL

Dave


----------

